# Lucky Me!!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, lucky me and my fiance both.. My friend that has this ranch. His family has been here in Montana since the early/mid 1800's when they homesteaded it. There are a few OLD log homes not in use anymore and he was talkin about takin them down and using them for firewood next year.. I told him I would get him all the firewood he needed if I could have them,, He said no problem.. Now, between the old cabins,chicken houses and sheep sheds. I will have enough logs to make 2-3 1000sf homes if I wanted.. It will take some work to take em down but with the tractor to do most of the heavy lifting, it should be easier.. On top of that. He has like 6 or 7 Monarch Stoves.. I have been eyeing one and he told me I could have it for the tandem axle trailer he has been using of mine.. I will get a pic but here is one it mostly looks like.. https://www.google.com/search?q=mon...eable-No-3-Cook-Stove-%2F281249926999;225;300


----------



## Double Tap (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow! You ARE lucky! Are you going to build two or three houses with the logs, or do something else with them?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sweet! I would kill for a Monarch stove that is in good shape.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

What I wouldn't pay for a stove like that.........


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Important question...do they swing?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> Important question...do they swing?


I'm not sure. I will find out. Do you?lol

As fior what I am going to do. I'm not sure yet. Our cabin is about done so wont need them there. Might build a little guest cabin though. When friends and family come, our place is pretty small so that would work well.. Unless they wanted to swing..lol We do have a few good lookin friends.. I might even put a few ads out for people looking for a smaller log home built out of logs from the 1800's and see what kind of response I get. Even after we build a guest house there will be plenty of logs left..

As for the Monarch Stove.. I have wanted one for a LONG time. Now one is being pretty much given to me.. It will be GREAT in the cabin. That along with our main wood stove for heat.. Ohh Yeaaa..


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Are those wood burning stoves? Kind of hard to tell by pics alone...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just how cool is that?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Yesw, wood burnin stoves. Click on the link and then wait about 5 seconds and it will come up. For some reason the whole page of stoves comes up


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here, try this. It looks like this one. Wood Cookstove Cooking: A Blog Reader's Cookstove - I

Nott he green and white at top of page but the second stove you see..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Here, try this. It looks like this one. Wood Cookstove Cooking: A Blog Reader's Cookstove - I
> 
> Nott he green and white at top of page but the second stove you see..


That is FREAKIN' AWESOME!!! You are fartin' through silk bud!

Now you need to make that fiance an honest woman and your life will be complete!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good for you and your lady, BK!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Burger King??? :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome! What a sweet stove...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> Burger King??? :lol:


My screen name is usually Beach Kowboy to go along with our clothing line and Facebook pagesMy avatar is actually our logo for the brand.It has been my nickname since the early 90's. I used PC for prepping and survival sites but BK follows me everywhere.. II was messaging Slippy the other day and he seen my email and I usua..y sign off "BK".. I will be changing my sn on here to Beach Kowboy in the next day or so since I am not consulting out herein Montana so much..

And that is the rest of the story..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the Logo and the name Beach Kowboy fits. I just wish you had some cool clothes for those guys who are OFF....

Over Fifty and Fat!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We have some very big people that wear our shirts and they look good. We carry xs-xxxl. I have a new shipment bein printed up now. Right now we are only in 7 stores in Florida and 2 here in Montana. This spring we are going to hop in the Jeep and take about a month and hit as many western,beach shops,sporting goods and bait shops as we can. There is a singer in Florida that is a friend of mine and he is getting pretty big. he even has a few videos out on cmt and gac. He is going to start sellin them for me at his concerts and on his site as well.. Here is a kink to a few of our shirts. https://www.facebook.com/beach.kowboy/media_set?set=a.100915166609609.2076.100000733770696&type=3 and another https://www.facebook.com/beach.kowboy/photos_albums Our website is being updates and should be finished next week hopefully.. We also have Beach Kowgirl line as well.. Most people that see them like em. We also have vehicle decals and hat will be ready in April..


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

PC/BK I am so *very* jealous right now! I would* love *to have one of those stoves. And of course a 1800's log cabin. Can I come be your honorary Auntie? It's so cool that you can have the logs for free. I'm gonna go daydream a bit now...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are a few of the old log structures that are goin to be mine. The chicken coop I already did what I wanted from some other logs that were here. There is also an old tractor with steel wheels that I am gettin. It don't run but the body is in great shape. I will get pics of that in a day or so. I am also posting a pic of an old buck board that has been here for a LONG time. It even has wooden spokes,, Here ya go


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

A few more..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

And the rest for today. I posted a pic of our sawmill too and another in the shop I will get a pic of later. One of the buildings has about 300 traps I am going to get also.. Yippee!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, the history in those logs!! Wish I could just touch them. Silly, I know, but there's just something about old buildings and the people who lived their lives in them so long ago...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

indie said:


> Oh, the history in those logs!! Wish I could just touch them. Silly, I know, but there's just something about old buildings and the people who lived their lives in them so long ago...


I know what ya mean. I am the same way. My buddies great grandfather shot a horse thief in the bigger place. There is a tree out back they used to hand rustlers from too. These are only about 30% of the total amount here.. I will post more pics when I can get out and take them.. Oh the history! It will be cool to have a home built out of them.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is one of the Lodgepole piles that I am going to use for beams and some furniture. We skinned these already.. These are between 4 and 8" in diameter.. I can't wait to start workin with them..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm still completely open to the adoption idea, btw


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I'm still completely open to the adoption idea, btw


 LOL, I might be lookin for some help starting this spring.. Wont pay much but you'll have a free place to live with internet and all.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> LOL, I might be lookin for some help starting this spring.. Wont pay much but you'll have a free place to live with internet and all.


Get back to me on that in 4 years, 11 days, 5 hours and 51 minutes!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

LOL, will do


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Get back to me on that in 4 years, 11 days, 5 hours and 51 minutes!


 You comin out huntin this year?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

One thing you might want to check out with all of your recent logs is try sawing one into boards on a sawmill and see what it looks like on the inside. It has been very popular here with the woodworkers the last few years is making furniture from "reclaimed" lumber. What that means in Minnesota and Wisconsin is collecting the logs that sunk when they were being floated out during the logging boom in the mid-1800's and sawing them into boards. It is some really amazing looking wood and crazy expensive. Like $25 plus dollars per board foot expensive.

The skinny logs in your picture above might be a bit thin. But if you have any in the 16+ inch diameter category, you could be sitting on a mint.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> You comin out huntin this year?


The mission is green lighted.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> LOL, I might be lookin for some help starting this spring.. Wont pay much but you'll have a free place to live with internet and all.


The kids and I are packing as we speak.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

indie said:


> The kids and I are packing as we speak.


Come on..lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Well, lucky me and my fiance both.. My friend that has this ranch. His family has been here in Montana since the early/mid 1800's when they homesteaded it. There are a few OLD log homes not in use anymore and he was talkin about takin them down and using them for firewood next year.. I told him I would get him all the firewood he needed if I could have them,, He said no problem.. Now, between the old cabins,chicken houses and sheep sheds. I will have enough logs to make 2-3 1000sf homes if I wanted.. It will take some work to take em down but with the tractor to do most of the heavy lifting, it should be easier.. On top of that. He has like 6 or 7 Monarch Stoves.. I have been eyeing one and he told me I could have it for the tandem axle trailer he has been using of mine.. I will get a pic but here is one it mostly looks like.. https://www.google.com/search?q=mon...eable-No-3-Cook-Stove-%2F281249926999;225;300


Good luck, seriously

Usually I find those "free" cabins will be mostly dry rotted and fall apart upon disassembly, your friend hasn't been there for 170 years by being stupid.

I think your friend likes you more than that but IMO you will find the effort isn't worth the effort, but good luck anyway.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

About half aren't worth a shit but the rest are pretty good.. I have already taken one and used it to make a chicken coop and still have enough for a few more coops the same size. It is about a 50/50 mix or good and bad. But the bad ones I will just use for firewood or odds and end stuff..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great project BK. Inor's idea is a good one, I think you said it was Lodgepole pine and as old as it is I bet the growth rings look really great once it is cut into boards and stained. Whatever doesn't look like Interior Quality material, you can use as a Board and Batten exterior if that is the look that you are going for. Really cool!

Check out the 8" heartpine flooring we put in Slippy Lodge. Since our humidity is so high here, we had to rely on modern technology to cheat the elements a little and used moisture resistant 3/4" OSB as our floor underlayment glued and screwed to the engineered floor joists. (Huber's Advantech Product). I wasn't going to risk using regular lumber for floor joists to eliminate any chance of the wood moving on me and screwing up our floors. We then glued and nailed every piece of heartpine flooring to the subfloor to reduce the chance of warp or cupping. The heartpine was kiln dried then acclimated too. It stained up real nice and it wasn't even old growth like yours. Your wood should have some great character if its not rotted.

Keep us up to speed on the project.

View attachment 4374


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy -

That is magnificent! Nice work!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> One thing you might want to check out with all of your recent logs is try sawing one into boards on a sawmill and see what it looks like on the inside. It has been very popular here with the woodworkers the last few years is making furniture from "reclaimed" lumber. What that means in Minnesota and Wisconsin is collecting the logs that sunk when they were being floated out during the logging boom in the mid-1800's and sawing them into boards. It is some really amazing looking wood and crazy expensive. Like $25 plus dollars per board foot expensive.
> 
> The skinny logs in your picture above might be a bit thin. But if you have any in the 16+ inch diameter category, you could be sitting on a mint.


Thanks, I'll have to check em out. I know there are some in the 14-18" range..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Great project BK. Inor's idea is a good one, I think you said it was Lodgepole pine and as old as it is I bet the growth rings look really great once it is cut into boards and stained. Whatever doesn't look like Interior Quality material, you can use as a Board and Batten exterior if that is the look that you are going for. Really cool!
> 
> Check out the 8" heartpine flooring we put in Slippy Lodge. Since our humidity is so high here, we had to rely on modern technology to cheat the elements a little and used moisture resistant 3/4" OSB as our floor underlayment glued and screwed to the engineered floor joists. (Huber's Advantech Product). I wasn't going to risk using regular lumber for floor joists to eliminate any chance of the wood moving on me and screwing up our floors. We then glued and nailed every piece of heartpine flooring to the subfloor to reduce the chance of warp or cupping. The heartpine was kiln dried then acclimated too. It stained up real nice and it wasn't even old growth like yours. Your wood should have some great character if its not rotted.
> 
> ...


Very nice.. I always liked wood floors. The logs here are mainly lodgepole,cottonwood and blue spruce..I haven't seen any spruce here so they must have had them shipped in or something


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Slippy -
> 
> That is magnificent! Nice work!


I just selected the products and over-engineered the procedures. 2 tiny Mexicans and a chain smoking ******* did the labor! I couldn't keep up with those speedy little bastards.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I just selected the products and over-engineered the procedures. 2 tiny Mexicans and a chain smoking ******* did the labor! I couldn't keep up with those speedy little bastards.


Everybody should have a couple tiny Mexicans... For those small jobs. I was thinking of starting another business based on that concept and calling it Rent-A-Runt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Everybody should have a couple tiny Mexicans... For those small jobs. I was thinking of starting another business based on that concept and calling it Rent-A-Runt.


Great Idea, will you franchise it out?

Seriously, with the building economy in the crapper over the past 6 years and the new immigration laws in GA and AL, illegals were hard to find. I had all English speaking local labor except for drywall and flooring. Matter of fact, I tried to build a 100% Made in the USA home but some products like Light fixtures (China) , Plumbing fixtures (China), sinks (Germany) Door Hardware (China) cannot be found made in USA without quadrupling your costs. Damn shame.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm no finish carpenter. I'm more of a "Take some scrap and make something useful out of it" kind of guy. My recent Saturday morning project, another firewood rack from left-over cedar and some metal fasteners to give it that Mid Century Arts and Crafts Timber Frame look.

View attachment 4375


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Bingo!! Same for me, I am no finish carpenter by any means. Hopefully over time I will get better. I am going to start woodworking more. I am going to try to do the hand carved route.. No power tool for a bunch of furniture I am thinkin of.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Slippy -
> 
> That is magnificent! Nice work!


Inor,
If memory serves you've mentioned a passion for woodworking. Any projects going on that we can sneak a peek?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Inor,
> If memory serves you've mentioned a passion for woodworking. Any projects going on that we can sneak a peek?


I am absolutely nuts about woodworking. Unfortunately, this time of year I cannot do much because it is too cold for the glue to dry properly. Although it is not really "woodworking" in the sense of making furniture, here is a reloading table that I made last fall.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I am absolutely nuts about woodworking. Unfortunately, this time of year I cannot do much because it is too cold for the glue to dry properly. Although it is not really "woodworking" in the sense of making furniture, here is a reloading table that I made last fall.
> 
> View attachment 4376


Awesome! That's custom cabinetry.

My ability ends with the simple stuff; heavy wood, square cuts, big fasteners/bolts and some wood stain or water proofing.

Cabinetry, furniture making and woodworking is real Skill, good work Inor. Plus its a reloading bench, how cool is that!


----------

